# Erie Insurance



## UberLakeandMchenryCounty (Feb 18, 2015)

Any Illinois drivers signed up with Erie Insurance? I am considering and am curious as to the coverage and the ability to fill that "gray area". Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## brianwithers (Feb 18, 2015)

Erie will drop you if you tell them the truth.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

brianwithers said:


> Erie will drop you if you tell them the truth.


Erie Insurance offers hybrid insurance policy in Illinois & Indiana.


----------



## brianwithers (Feb 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Erie Insurance offers hybrid insurance policy in Illinois & Indiana.


Lucky, in PA, we cannot tell them.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes....I've had Erie Insurance since Jan 3rd. Before that I had Farmers....but did not start driving for Uber until I had the proper insurance lined up. Yes...it covers all the areas.....gray included. How far East into Lake County do you Uber? I've gone as far West as Cary once. I'm mainly in the Gurnee/Great Lakes/Vernon Hills triangle.


----------



## UberLakeandMchenryCounty (Feb 18, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes....I've had Erie Insurance since Jan 3rd. Before that I had Farmers....but did not start driving for Uber until I had the proper insurance lined up. Yes...it covers all the areas.....gray included. How far East into Lake County do you Uber? I've gone as far West as Cary once. I'm mainly in the Gurnee/Great Lakes/Vernon Hills triangle.


Just starting out. This is a part time deal for myself and full time for an employee. I want to ensure that the insurance "gray area" is clear before anyone hits the road. The risk reward is a factor. At this point it appears I am on board with metromile Check it out. It seems to be the alternative.


----------



## UberLakeandMchenryCounty (Feb 18, 2015)

UberLakeandMchenryCounty said:


> Just starting out. This is a part time deal for myself and full time for an employee. I want to ensure that the insurance "gray area" is clear before anyone hits the road. The risk reward is a factor. At this point it appears I am on board with metromile Check it out. It seems to be the alternative.


Who is your agent? I have called two and noone is responsive or understand our concept


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberLakeandMchenryCounty said:


> Who is your agent? I have called two and noone is responsive or understand our concept


 We're you asking me this question? (You replied to your own post so I'm not sure). But anyway, my agent at Erie Insurance is Paulina. Phone # is: 773-271-5100. Address is: 2305 W Foster Ave, Chicago, IL 60625. HTH.


----------



## UberLakeandMchenryCounty (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you for the correction and reply. The agent answered my question. "_Erie does not provide coverage for the vehicle or the driver while there is a passenger in the car"._ I need to obtain a copy of the coverage provided by Uber as to verify that the vehicle and the insured is covered. Still remains unclear to me.


----------

